# Dogma Seatpost



## scbmx01 (May 31, 2010)

I figure the Dogma has been out long enough for people to put the new seatpost design to the test. Is the 3nm clamp torque enough to keep it solidly in place? Even over unseen bumps and potholes? What about for any 200lb riders?

I've admired the Big P for sticking with a round post but am realizing that if I ever get another Pinarello it will likely have an aero post.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

I have had slippage on my Prince and was wondering the same thing. My Dogma should be here in a few weeks and I will know.


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

Every six months, i get some cracking noises coming from the seat post. It's not a big deal at all. There is no slippage just an annoying creaking noise. I take it to the bike shop they fix it in 5 minutes. I have had my dog a year and it's the second time.


----------



## providince (May 20, 2010)

Do you use carbon paste? Should stop creaking.


----------



## crewman (Jan 29, 2004)

*slippage*

I just noticed mine is starting to slip. I am going to take the post out today and add another dose of Carbon assembly paste to the post and see if that helps.

I usually cut a thin band of electrical tape and wrap it around the post at the clamp to better see if its slipping.


----------



## scbmx01 (May 31, 2010)

That's what I do on all my posts, even the ones that are torqued to 7nm. I've noticed that the cervelo S3 allows the carbon aero post to be torqued to 7nm, which makes me question again why the Dogma is so low at 3nm.


----------



## crewman (Jan 29, 2004)

This weekend I removed the post lathered it up with finish line carbon assembly and re-inserted and torqued to 3mn. Took it out for a 55 mile ride and it held in place.

It is recommended by Pinarello to remove and re-apply assembly lube every 6 months.


----------

